# OMG! they discontinued it



## pure25honey (Oct 24, 2008)

I used to use the Loreal Pure Zone Astringent and they discontinued it!!! What am I gonna do!?! My skin is going to crap. I've looked around and every place says out of stock. I tried the Biore astringent but it doesn't work as well. Does anyone know of a comprable astringent? Or another astringent that works?


----------



## Johnnie (Oct 24, 2008)

ACV




I use it as a toner and my skin is amazing! Other than that I'd recommend a non-alcoholic toner because it dries and irritates the skin. Good luck!


----------



## magosienne (Oct 24, 2008)

I second that advice, non alcoholic toner, alcohol is irritating. I know lavender is used on oily skins, maybe you could try lavender floral water ?


----------



## AngelaGM (Oct 24, 2008)

I use ACV myself. Soap making, spa, skin care, massage, aromatherapy and cosmeceutical ingredient supplier - FromNatureWithLove.com has some excellent skin care.


----------



## daer0n (Oct 25, 2008)

No way they discontinued it



I loved that stuff too -sigh-

I guess i'll make my own or just buy an organic one next time.


----------



## speedy (Oct 27, 2008)

Why don't you email L'oreal and see if they can recommend a replacement?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Oct 27, 2008)

They still sell that at stores here. I feel your pain though cuz Neutrogena DC'd my beloved Blackhead Eliminating Astringent, I am now using their Oil Free Acne Stress Control Astringent and I like it very much.


----------



## moccah (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe its still available on e-bay?

They doscontinues sky high curves by maybelline in holland but If I have to believe e-bay its still available in the UK

So if you cant find a good replacer and you love the stuff, try e-bay


----------



## Karren (Nov 9, 2008)

Ebay is a good idea.. For a while.. I stocked up on eye liner when Maybelline discontinued their Eye Experss...


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 9, 2008)

Johnnie &amp; Angela- What's ACV?


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Johnnie &amp; Angela- What's ACV? Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 9, 2008)

Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) But make sure you dilute it 8:1 with water.

Or you can use Rose Water. My mom has been doing that for the longest while.


----------

